# Bang!!!



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yay! Wolfie learned his new trick pretty well..


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ha! Wolfie's so funny!! I love the video, but just couldn't make Stosh do it.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That would be kind of insensitive to Stosh


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL - good job Wolfie!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Good boy!

So cute!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

He was even crazy still for a moment!! LOL!! I've never taught "bang"..... TOO CUTE!!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Cute!

Frag's "bang" trick somehow turned into him rolling over.... so now I say Bang and he'll roll over every time I say it, so I just keep doing it and getting louder as he rolls around, hehe.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

:rofl: I love the leg twitch towards the end. Hey shot things twitch sometimes right!?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Cute!
> 
> Frag's "bang" trick somehow turned into him rolling over.... so now I say Bang and he'll roll over every time I say it, so I just keep doing it and getting louder as he rolls around, hehe.


hahaha! Sometimes Wolfie rolls over too.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

He was even crazy still for a moment!! LOL!! I've never taught "bang"..... TOO CUTE!!
:Rofl: I love the leg twitch towards the end. Hey shot things twitch sometimes right!? 

Wolfie usually adds a bit of flare to his tricks.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i taught this to my dog..it was such a process bc i had to teach it to him in steps. he's got it down now, he goes from a stand, but he doesn't go down easy. he must be some kind of superdog that for some strange reason, is immune to the bullets . first bang he lets out a yelp and jumps backwards. second bang he's on the floor and rolling over to his side. and just when you think he's down, he pops his head up one more time to make sure the "gun" is still aimed at him and then he puts his head down until he gets his treat. he makes me laugh every time... he has made it his own, as it is very dramatic. i can take credit for teaching it to him, but i can't take any credit for the added flair


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I have to add, "Dead dogs don't wag." to get the full effect.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Cute.:wub:


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice job!!! Wolfie is fantastic!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

GREAT JOB To take it further,,,I do BANG,,then I usually add "good dead dog" LOL


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Wolfie is such a character, I love his antics and stories.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

cta said:


> i taught this to my dog..it was such a process bc i had to teach it to him in steps. he's got it down now, he goes from a stand, but he doesn't go down easy. he must be some kind of superdog that for some strange reason, is immune to the bullets . first bang he lets out a yelp and jumps backwards. second bang he's on the floor and rolling over to his side. and just when you think he's down, he pops his head up one more time to make sure the "gun" is still aimed at him and then he puts his head down until he gets his treat. he makes me laugh every time... he has made it his own, as it is very dramatic. i can take credit for teaching it to him, but i can't take any credit for the added flair


This is too funny! I want to take it further and get Wolfie to do the trick from a stand. He just learned this, so it's a work in progress.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Not that Stosh would connect the two but I'd feel like a jerk doing it. You and Wolfie make a great team!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

cta said:


> i taught this to my dog..it was such a process bc i had to teach it to him in steps. he's got it down now, he goes from a stand, but he doesn't go down easy. he must be some kind of superdog that for some strange reason, is immune to the bullets . first bang he lets out a yelp and jumps backwards. second bang he's on the floor and rolling over to his side. and just when you think he's down, he pops his head up one more time to make sure the "gun" is still aimed at him and then he puts his head down until he gets his treat. he makes me laugh every time... he has made it his own, as it is very dramatic. i can take credit for teaching it to him, but i can't take any credit for the added flair


That is too cute! You have to post a video of it someday


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats awesome!!! I've been working on trying to get Shasta to do it from a distance now but she still insists on doing it right at my feet!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

that is adorable!! he's so dramatic lol... i love the twitch hahah


----------

